# Rear transaxle on Husqvarna riding mower



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

24 Horse Husky riding mower, about 2 & 1/2 years old, bought at Lowes. Extended warranty has run out.

Mowing the other day, got through, noticed axle grease slung all over rear tires and back side of mower. "Well, here we go again" was my thought. I cannot keep a mower for love nor money.

The grass is growing so rapidly here due to the rain, that I HAD to cut it again, even if the darn thing broke. 

So, I cut. It takes about an hour, I have an acre. I get through and look at the axle. It is hot, grease is dripping from it, and I figure the thing is toast. 

Looking up info about it on the net, it seems Husqvarna has cheapened out and the transaxles are being built by a vendor who makes them as low quality as possible. There are many, many reports of axle failures on Huskies. 

I started to think I could find someone to rebuild or put new seals on it, but the whole axle has to be pulled, plus other stuff, and it will cost too much. 

My question, I am trying to frame it coherently, is: without the seals, how long will the transaxle let me cut the yard before it breaks? I KNOW that is subjective and is like trying to look into a crystal ball. 

There is no money in my budget for paying someone to come and cut. If I had that, I would already be doing it that way. They want waaaay more than I can pay. I hate cutting the yard and don't want to do it so if I could I would be paying to have it done. 

Why would the seals fail? Other than, of course, cheap materials used in manufacture. 

I am just so frustrated. Every, EVERY riding mower I have bought and used here tears up after a few years. Even a simple push mower won't last. The grass grows so fast and looks so bad. I'm in the City, too, and they can always give you a ticket and fine you if you don't keep your yard cut. 

Ideas, suggestions, comments welcome. (Oh, I thought of getting a push mower, but I don't think I can do that anymore. I'm getting old, and the heat puts me down too quick. But, I may have to, and deal with it.)


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a pic of the dratted thing, the belt is always rolling off the pulleys. I've since learned that the lever on top of the deck takes the tension off so the belt will wrap back around the various pulleys.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can see part of what is wrecking you grass cutting machines. 


Although what I see has nothing to do with the transaxle.

Appers from my search the lawn tractors warrenty is from 2 to 5 years. How long was the extended warrenty for?

http://www.mowersgalore.com.au/husqvarna-5-year-warranty/


I see it all the time people buy a Cadillac car and spend a lot of money on it.

Then by pass a full fleged dealer and buy a cheap box store what ever from mower to snowblower.


. Al


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, what? Don't leave me in suspense here...

Extended warranty was for 2 years. Bought March of '16. Lowes gave free delivery. I don't have a truck or access to one.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A transaxle with 90 weight gear oil in it I would pump a bunch of gun grease in it and top of with oil. If it still leaks put more grease in it. If it has some kind of hydrostatic set up just keep pouring oil in it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking at the grass againest the wheel I estmate you mow your grass short. In doing so you hit all kinds of stuff. Frost humps, rocks, tree roots and other stuff.

Lift the blades to 3" minium best at 3.5 inches. that will stop you from hitting a bunch of crap and tearing up the mowers.

You bought March 16 and also bought the extended warranty of 2 years. Did the extended warranty also cover the machine while husky warranty covered it?

*If so why the double coverage?*

*I would be talking to a Lowe's coustomer service person about that.*

I have not seen a stand alone lawn tractor, snow blower out door equipnent dealer that charges for delivery of a newly purchased product.

The Simplicity dealer delivered My 6517 to me free of charge when I bought it.
They also delivered conquest to my Mother in law in 2015 when she bought it.

The trans axle needs some new seals installed to stop the oil leaking. 


 Al


----------

